# Argëtim & zbavitje > Lojra dhe rebuse >  As tek Hava - as tek Huma!

## Beqari002

Keto dite me ra te lexoj nje liber te vjeter me plote gjera interesante dhe llogjike.Nga ajo nxorra kete:

    "As tek Hava , as tek Huma,
     midis Drinit mbi dy cunga"

Athua cfare ka dashur te na thote me kete ai qe e perjetoj kete?

----------


## Tevelizori

kjo dmth qe njoni i kish pas dy gra, njana e ka pas emrin Hava e tjetra Huma. Njona e kish pas shp'ine nkete ane t'Drinit e tjetra n'ate ane.
Ky njoni ni nat shkojke te Hava ni nat tjeter te Huma.
Por ni nate krejt tjeter i rshiti koma te kalu Drinin e ra n'lum mi dy cunga.
Masi i kish merak te dy grate e veta edhe i dojke shume i ngrati ja nisi e po knon: As te Hava e as te Huma, midis Drinit (_po boj keks_) mi dy cunga.

E lus zotin qe stka gjet i njejti fat edhe ty e sje tu knu najkun mi noj lum se moti sna paske vizitu.  :buzeqeshje:

----------

